# 4 dozen shrimp = 22 sheapshead



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Day 2....caught 22 sheapshead in 3 hours....what a blast!


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Nice. However I'm glad I'm not the one cleaning those bad boys! Seems like the sheepies dull my knives quicker than anything...


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Full circle


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

That's on my list tonight, sharpen filet knives.. .i use 3 filet knives cleaning those convicts...or it takes forever...The other item on my list is to rest my fighting arm for next time...lol but seriously sore after catching them all on a fly rod spinning reel combo....


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Nice job I need to get my buddy out there he loves those convicts.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Sweet eats there


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Lord forgive me but I just slapped my momma...that is some Good eating....(there was no actual momma slapping) lol


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

You guys got enough convicts for a full prison. That's a lot of good eat'in there....hope you had a feast. Congrats! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

Way to go.. :clapping:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome! My mouth is watering!


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Great catch!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

the photo is precious. ever think someday he may show up early to take you fishing in your old age and it will all be your fault :thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of fish ! That fried piece looked mighty good.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

That must have been fun on fly rod! Good report. I've never had them to eat. I guess I've never really fished for them either.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Way to sleigh'em!

Don't over look half shell off de' grill, there G R E A T!









Jimmy


----------



## Scoolbubba (Feb 22, 2013)

I was trying with fiddler crabs yesterday, I managed 5 in the boat, but it seemed like the guys using shrimp were killing it. First time I've ever had sheepies to eat....definitely needed a tougher knife to clean them, but fried up with some cajun fry on them and they were delicious! I'll be out again to try for sure...very good eating.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I took my dad out today. We had a few more than 4 dozen shrimp and caught 25. Towards the end we were cutting the shrimp in half and still catching them 

Cleaning them was a team event. I used my knife to filet the meet along the back bone but left them intact at the rib cage and near the tail. I then handed the fish off to my dad who had an electric filet knife. He would use the electric filet knife to cuth through the rib bones along the backbone. He would then filet it off the skin. 

It still took a while., but was faster than cleaning them by myself. 

I fried and grilled them tonight. Yummy


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

jjam said:


> Way to sleigh'em!
> 
> Don't over look half shell off de' grill, there G R E A T!
> 
> ...


how do you grill them?


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Katartizo said:


> That must have been fun on fly rod! Good report. I've never had them to ess I've never really fished for them either.


Fly rods are great because the flexibility of the rod allows you to use smaller line, thus more sensitivity, very key with an almost non existant bite.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

153 Large fish said:


> Fly rods are great because the flexibility of the rod allows you to use smaller line, thus more sensitivity, very key with an almost non existant bite.


that's how we used to catch catfish during the spawn along rock jetties in Oklahoma


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

shi-heads are the most under ratted fish ever they fight hard, taste way better than a red snapper and bite great in early spring when not much else is around and they are easy to clean just dont yeald the meat a more streamlimed fish does


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good looking convicts


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Where did you catch them?*


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

We caught them in the pass (Pensacola)


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

NICE! :thumbsup: Headed out this week to get me some! :yes:


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

nice job man!! some good size cons their!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Great job a ratio


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah that's $1.20 per fish in shrimp costs... $20 for 4 dozen shrimp and 17 pounds of clean filet meat....pretty good trade....but there's a secret to not losing the shrimp. ..recognizing the bite is critical. ..light gear with sensitivity is my technique....


----------



## Scoolbubba (Feb 22, 2013)

How do you guys set the hook with sheepies? I felt a lot of bites, but I missed most. I think I might be a little aggressive with my hook set, but I don't know if not setting it well really did any better for me.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

With Sheepshead the best method is to be as calm and cool as possible when your hooking them and fighting them with light gear...i don't set the hook...i just slowly lift the rod and maintain pressure or with stiffer rods reel only...don't use the pole.....another problem could be hook selection


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

TeaSea said:


> that's how we used to catch catfish during the spawn along rock jetties in Oklahoma


We used to snag off the Dam in Texarkana Texas with fly rods...they really are awesome tools for fishing. (Way back when that was legal !)


----------



## Scoolbubba (Feb 22, 2013)

Cool, I'm using fiddlers on a size 1. I'll try your method next time.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

If I may ask, are they by the rocks or are you floating the pass?


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

There are some spots better than others, but they are generally running in schools everywhere in the pass...either chase them with your sounder or post up and wait...


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Catching that many fish with that amount of shrimp is damn good , at least for me


----------



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

weedline said:


> shi-heads are the most under ratted fish ever they fight hard, taste way better than a red snapper and bite great in early spring when not much else is around and they are easy to clean just dont yeald the meat a more streamlimed fish does


Like catching a 5 Lb bream.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

wirenut said:


> Catching that many fish with that amount of shrimp is damn good , at least for me


They didn't stop biting just ran out of shrimp. ...


----------

